# What went wrong?



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello,

I was wandering if anybody has had a similar experience to mine and finally got their BFP.

I have just had a BFN for the 2nd time following icsi. I have had  a hysterosalpingogram and  blood tests which are apparently normal. My partner has reduced sperm motility and morphology.

On our 1st cycle we had 1 x 2aa blastocyst transferred and this time 1x 4aa and 1x 3ab blastocyst transferred. Unfortunately both times resulted in a BFN.

I've read so many times that many people get BFP with blastocysts transfers but for some unknown reason its not working for us. We have a follow up appointment soon and I was wandering what questions should i ask the consultant ?


Has anybody else had 2 failed icsi with blastocyst transfer ?

I feel really alone at the moment. My partner is carrying on like everythings ok. 

SarSim


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi SarSim

I can't really answer your questions but couldn't just read and run   

Our clinic said it's just luck of the draw, though some clinic's test for things like NK cells.  Hopefully someone will be along soon to be of more help.  

Men tend to deal with things differently, my hubby used to just carry on as normal unlike me, but it doesn't mean he doesn't care.

Lots of luck


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for your reply, I am planning on asking lots of questions at follow up. Another FF member has kindly forwarded a list of questions from negative cycle thread. Still in a state of shock and think we need a break from trying to conceive before it ends our relationship. 

Take Care and thank u for your response x


----------



## Madeline Rose (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi SarSim

Sorry to hear your news. We are in a similar situation (although on our 2nd. ICSI our day 5 emboss didn't turn into blasts  )

We have lots of Qs about what happened and why and are also wondering about changing clinics. From what i have read, there are lots of poss reasons for what's happened to you - some are to do with the blasts themselves, others to do with how well the transfer was done and then there are possible issues once the blasts are inside you.

It is so disappointing and so tough, but it doesn't seem uncommon for people to try 3, 4, or more times before being successful.

Please don't feel alone - there are so many of us out there!  Try to stay as   as you can.

MR


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Madeline Rose,

I found your reply really comforting. 

Please keep in touch and let me know how you get on at your follow-up appointment. I was offered a follow-up at end of March but have decided to leave it till May. Need time for everything to sink in and so i have time to be prepared with my hundreds of questions.

All the best
SarSim xx


----------



## justy1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Samsar, 

Sorry to hear you received another BFN, it's just soul destroying.
I received one last Wednesday, 2nd cycle after 2 Blast were transferred. I had stupidly felt quite confident it had worked too.
Our first cycle we had two 'perfect' blasts and I enjoyed a first ever BFP but only for 5 weeks before we realised it was a Blighted Ovum.
Our 2 remaining frozen embryo's then didn't survive the freezing process (we learnt this morning we were about to go into the clinic to have ET)
I also can't help thinking something must be wrong. My lining always seems fine, but concerned though the embryo's get to blast, something is going wrong in their development from there. I wonder if we check for those 'killer cells.' 
Being paranoid, I was comparing the two sets of photos of the embryo's from both cycles and definitely noticed this time they had a thicker shell so wondered if they had trouble hatching? 
I have a follow up on the 31/3 so am also going to ask lots of questions as this 3rd cycle will probably be our last.
It might just be bad luck and it's a case of the more you do, the higher your chances of success. Maybe we're destined to be 3rd time lucky...
Keep me posted on how your follow up chat goes..I'm sure we can do it! which clinic are you at?


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Justy1, I'll pm you with my clinic details. We have had our 2 nhs cycles so will have to pay for treatment from now on. I have follow up in May and am currently reading loads of fertility books to make sure i ask the right questions. 

X


----------

